# Operation Still Waters, DRUM!



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

awesome day, awesome cause


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

hats off to all involved in this project...thanks for stepping up and making a difference.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Great write up man. Nice fish too.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Great write up man.  Nice fish too.


X2...Good write up and good job putting a hero on fish, or I should say cows!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Damn! Why am I missing out on all of this?!?!?!?! This is what I get for selling my boat...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, that was a fantastic day and what a great charity OSW is. [smiley=y-10.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

